# Do you think a rescue would rehome to me?



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

Ok, bear with me on this one, it's quite long! 

Its been a few years since Ive had a dog (my lovely spaniel creature), and now Im starting to think I might be ready to have a dog again. Last time around, I had an OH to share the load, but this time Im on my own (and much the happier for it!) but I think with the following criteria, I can make it work? 

I do work full time, and whilst my job is not permanent, it is guaranteed for the next 4 years. I do have flexi-time, so have the flexibility to leave early/come in later if there are vet appointments.  My flat is ground floor, with access to an enclosed garden for late-night toilet trips. I work a 15 min bike ride away, so I can take a 90 min lunch-break and give a dog a decent 45 min walk in the middle of the day (wooded park nearby), as well as 45 mins in the morning and could give over an hour in the evenings. A rough idea of a day would be a walk from 7.30am - 8.15am, walk from 12.15 - 1pm, and a walk at 5.15pm for however long was needed.  I also have an excellent vet nearby too.  

Id be looking at getting a rescue again, an adult dog, - I dont particularly care what breed, just a dog I can give a happy life too, and a dog that will enjoy the life I can give it. However, rehoming and home checks seem to be a lot stricter this time round. I know a lot of AAD-ers home check for various rescues, so I guess what I really would like to know is, do you think Ive missed anything, do you think I would come up to scratch? Id rather someone told me to rethink my plans sooner rather than later!  Any advice or comments would be much appreciated, especially if you think Ive missed something vital!!


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2015)

where are you?someone may be able to suggest a rescue who will home to someone in your situation


----------



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

Good point! I'm in Edinburgh, so looking central Scotland/North of England realistically. However, I'll take advice from anyone, no matter where they are from. I'd rather be told now that I need to think about X, Y, Z than start looking and fall down on the home check etc


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2015)

I know someone who looks at every home individually and will home to people who work as long as they can provide what a dog needs, she has a cracking, well behaved JRT in at the moment but he is based in essex


----------



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

That is a liiiitle bit of a stretch from here, but thank you for responding - I know it's a rather vague posting, but on the other hand I know I can rely on AAD for honest answers!


----------



## blackcob (13 February 2015)

My set-up is very similar to yours - same working and walking hours, same ability to come home at lunch time - except that our two-up/two-down terrace doesn't have a garden. Dogs Trust, RSPCA etc. refused even before doing a home check. Both of the breed specific rescues I approached approved us straight away with only a cursory home check.

I now home check for one of these and would pass someone in the same situation providing they met all the breed specific criteria - this can narrow things down a lot in our breed but as you're not limited by that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			That is a liiiitle bit of a stretch from here, but thank you for responding - I know it's a rather vague posting, but on the other hand I know I can rely on AAD for honest answers!
		
Click to expand...

yes it is just touch far, I doubt she would be keen to come all that way for a house check, shame as  she knows the history of many of the dogs she homes,this one came to her as his owner died.


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 February 2015)

I home-check and also rehome my foster  dogs and would have no problem  in passing someone in your situation, I wouldnt pass you for a puppy though as you are away for so long but an adult dog no problem at all. I know a lot of people go on on here saying how ridiculously strict some rescues are and I find the worst offenders are the big rescues, smaller rescues and breed rescues seem more down to earth and realistic.

I  think Islay rescue are up in Scotland and I seem to remember they were a decent rescue.


----------



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

blackcob said:



			My set-up is very similar to yours - same working and walking hours, same ability to come home at lunch time - except that our two-up/two-down terrace doesn't have a garden. Dogs Trust, RSPCA etc. refused even before doing a home check. Both of the breed specific rescues I approached approved us straight away with only a cursory home check.

I now home check for one of these and would pass someone in the same situation providing they met all the breed specific criteria - this can narrow things down a lot in our breed but as you're not limited by that it shouldn't be a problem. 

Click to expand...

Cheers BC, that was my worry about the larger places, but good to know about the smaller/breed specific places. On a slight tangent, I do know my limitations - I don't have the strength of character to keep a husky/malmute type happy, I am still seriously impressed how far Dax has come with you!  



twiggy2 said:



			yes it is just touch far, I doubt she would be keen to come all that way for a house check, shame as  she knows the history of many of the dogs she homes,this one came to her as his owner died.
		
Click to expand...

That's lovely and heart-breaking at the same time, I hope she finds a cracking home for the JRT :smile3:


----------



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			I home-check and also rehome my foster  dogs and would have no problem  in passing someone in your situation, I wouldnt pass you for a puppy though as you are away for so long but an adult dog no problem at all. I know a lot of people go on on here saying how ridiculously strict some rescues are and I find the worst offenders are the big rescues, smaller rescues and breed rescues seem more down to earth and realistic.

I  think Islay rescue are up in Scotland and I seem to remember they were a decent rescue.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks DG - as much as I'm an absolute sucker for a puppy belly sniff :redface3:, I know I just can't do one justice at this point. I seem to be seeing (just from internet research) more reluctance to rehome to a single person, rather than a couple, even if all are working full-time. I guess it's just a case of finding the right rescue, and the right dog, at the right time - how hard can it be...?! (that was in jest!) Anyway, I'm more than happy to wait for a bit until the right one comes along...which sounds a bit like online dating, but I suppose there is some truth in that!


----------



## blackcob (13 February 2015)

Haha, I wasn't about to suggest a sibe, you'd have to be a right nutter (ahem).  

In all seriousness though I think you're in a stronger position than you think. You have previous experience with dogs, you don't mention children, cats or existing dogs in the household, you have a sound and realistic plan for your working day, you aren't narrowing the field by breed. No obstacles there.


----------



## numptynoelle (13 February 2015)

blackcob said:



			Haha, I wasn't about to suggest a sibe, you'd have to be a right nutter (ahem).  

In all seriousness though I think you're in a stronger position than you think. You have previous experience with dogs, you don't mention children, cats or existing dogs in the household, you have a sound and realistic plan for your working day, you aren't narrowing the field by breed. No obstacles there. 

Click to expand...

Well I was too polite to suggest such a thing, but now you mention it.... :tongue3: 

But yes, you are right - there are no children, no other dogs/cats/small furries in the household, which probably does play in my favour a little.


----------



## Nicnac (14 February 2015)

Yes some will.  Daughter and her OH both work full-time but dogs gets walked 3 x a day as her OH pops  home in his lunch hour.  Dog is a lurcher (there's some Rhodesian Ridgeback in there too) so quite big and was about a year when they got him.  He comes from a smallish rescue in Surrey - not a big 'name'.  They don't have kids/cats either and also have a nice garden.  He is an absolute corker of a dog and has settled in really well.


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 February 2015)

If you are happy to consider a poodle, get in touch with PNUK (Poodle Network UK).  They are often open minded with regard working owners.  If you google you should find their website.  Dogs are fostered all over the country, but the founder is in the Borders.


----------



## gunnergundog (14 February 2015)

All rescues are different and one run by a bit of an odd-ball guy (no longer with us) turned me down about ten years ago; this was because I am single and if I died the dog (he thought) would likely end up back in rescue being a burden.  This was despite most of the dogs in his care at the time being there due to marital break-ups.....just have your counter-arguments ready!  I went on the attack and told the guy a few choice words, some of which I believe are a physical impossibility!    Not my finest hour!


----------



## Clodagh (14 February 2015)

LOL, GG! I do think some rescues look for reasons to not rehome, as DG says the big ones seem worse.
Labrador Rescue seem pretty sensible.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 February 2015)

The breed rescue I used to home check for would likely have been a bit funny about a dog being left all day with a lunch time walk,  but if I had been doing the home check I might just have stretched the truth a bit as I see nothing wrong with what you are offering.  Some of the rescues can be over fussy imo,  it would seem they would prefer a dog in kennels all day rather than in a home and being left for a few hours!  Definitely go with the smaller rescues as they are generally more realistic.    Have you thought about talking to CAYLA,  she is in the North and rehomes all over the UK.


----------



## EventingMum (14 February 2015)

Good luck, it sounds like you have a good plan in place. Have you thought of a Greyhound? Although I don't have personal experience of one, I do know people who have taken on ex racers who have been the most laid back, undemanding but hugely affectionate dogs imaginable, unless they spotted a rabbit initially but that phased passed relatively quickly. As long as you have room for a large dog begs or a big sofa it could work! Some have come direct from the trainers so not via rehoming centres.


----------



## planete (14 February 2015)

Two things you should be prepared for.  Have a back-up plan you can put in detail to the rescue should you ever be too ill to walk the dog or look after him/her for a time, and do not get fixated on a particular dog you see on the websites as it could be one suffering from separation anxiety which would make him/her unsuitable for your situation.  I see nothing to stop you adopting an adult dog either.  The safest way to choose a rescue dog would be from a charity where the dogs are fostered and hopefully properly assessed before being rehomed.


----------



## numptynoelle (14 February 2015)

This is all great, I knew I could rely on AAD! Thank you all - some stuff to think about from gunnergundog and planete too. 

My plan is to speak to a few local rescues and see what they make of me and also do a bit of breed/type research too - I'm happy to wait to find the right dog, so I guess we'll just see what happens! Thank you all again.


----------



## Princess16 (14 February 2015)

Sounds to me like you have it all covered pretty much.  I agree an adult dog would be great for you and maybe one that doesn't require loads of exercise so perhaps a smaller dog. I guess it depends where you are as a friend of mine's elderly house ridden mum has a rescue albeit my friend walks it when she can . So not sure how she was passed ? 

It's just a shame some pregnant women aren't vetted beforehand !


----------



## {97702} (14 February 2015)

I'm pretty much in the same situation as you - I work full time, someone comes over at lunchtime to let the dogs out, we have a small enclosed garden - and I have rescues.  Having said that, I was told by the charming local GRWE rehoming officer when I had my last one from them that she wouldnt have re-homed to me if I hadn't already had 6 previous GRWE dogs.....all of whom had happy, healthy and enjoyable lives with me incidentally.....

Personally I wouldn't want a single dog in your circumstances, I don't think it is fair to leave a dog on it's own all day, but I can quite see that presents a whole load of other problems!


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 February 2015)

Personally I wouldn't want a single dog in your circumstances, I don't think it is fair to leave a dog on it's own all day, but I can quite see that presents a whole load of other problems![/QUOTE]

When you see so many  rescue ads now saying must be the only dog,no children or furries then I think the op has a lot to offer, Im rehoming a dog atm who will be the only dog, he was an only dog when he was handed in due to a marriage breakdown, he gets on well with my dogs but I cant cat test or children test him even though his previous owner had children and cats.


----------



## smallgirl (14 February 2015)

Hi

I would wholeheartedly recommend this charity: http://www.dogaidsociety.com/, they are based in Edinburgh. We have the most wonderful dog from there and they are pretty sensible to everyone's 'real' lives, the rehoming officer is straight forward and practical, I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## {97702} (14 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			When you see so many  rescue ads now saying must be the only dog,no children or furries then I think the op has a lot to offer, Im rehoming a dog atm who will be the only dog, he was an only dog when he was handed in due to a marriage breakdown, he gets on well with my dogs but I cant cat test or children test him even though his previous owner had children and cats.
		
Click to expand...

And I can never understand adverts that say a dog must be an only dog


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 February 2015)

Someone Facebook Cayla!


----------



## {97702} (14 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Someone Facebook Cayla!
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## aintgotnohay (14 February 2015)

i live in a flat.i have 7 dogs.i have a double garage conversion on mine which is on the left as u walk through the front door.my front door opens into a communal garden.they have their space .i have my own set of stairs and my flat runs across the top of the garage.one of mine is a rescue poodle.i own the property.i work from home as an escort and breed 3 of my dogs.they get walked 3.30am/10 am/3 pm and 7 pm.they also have their own car.i had no trouble getting my rescue dog (spayed/chipped etc).


----------



## CAYLA (14 February 2015)

Yes as a rescue from what you describe we would always have dogs to suit that kind of home. I am not at all against re homing dogs into a home where someone works full time (it's life/It's reality) as long as you can break the day yourself or with a dog walker all you need is a good match for that set up.  So indeed when you are ready to look feel free to Pm. We are in the northeast (Durham) so not a million miles.


----------



## CAYLA (14 February 2015)

Lol...yip I got my monthly HHO recall.


----------



## Princess16 (14 February 2015)

i work from home as an escort .[/QUOTE]

Really? Did I read that right?


----------



## twiggy2 (14 February 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			i live in a flat.i have 7 dogs.i have a double garage conversion on mine which is on the left as u walk through the front door.my front door opens into a communal garden.they have their space .i have my own set of stairs and my flat runs across the top of the garage.one of mine is a rescue poodle.i own the property.i work from home as an escort and breed 3 of my dogs.they get walked 3.30am/10 am/3 pm and 7 pm.they also have their own car.i had no trouble getting my rescue dog (spayed/chipped etc).
		
Click to expand...

sorry but 7 dogs, 3 of which you breed from, in a a flat with a communal garden, you would be my nieghbour from hell


----------



## numptynoelle (14 February 2015)

I'm definitely sticking to one dog!

Thanks again everyone for your advice, and thank you Cayla - that's really reassuring, I'll be in touch! :smile3:


----------



## Jojoba (15 February 2015)

I have a wonderful dog from Any Dog 'il Do Rescue in Edinburgh, they are wonderful with pre- and post- rescue support and work very hard to match you to a suitable dog. Having tried just about every rescue within driving distance they were the only ones I felt comfortable with and our dog is perfect for us.
Please give them a call - they are on facebook and have a lot of dogs looking for a home


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 February 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			sorry but 7 dogs, 3 of which you breed from, in a a flat with a communal garden, you would be my nieghbour from hell
		
Click to expand...

Puppy farmer who works as an escort?! :eek3:


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 February 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			i live in a flat.i have 7 dogs.i have a double garage conversion on mine which is on the left as u walk through the front door.my front door opens into a communal garden.they have their space .i have my own set of stairs and my flat runs across the top of the garage.one of mine is a rescue poodle.i own the property.i work from home as an escort and breed 3 of my dogs.they get walked 3.30am/10 am/3 pm and 7 pm.they also have their own car.i had no trouble getting my rescue dog (spayed/chipped etc).
		
Click to expand...

I cant imagine any rescue rehoming to you with 3 breeding bitches and the amount of dogs you have in that flat, I certainly wouldnt.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 February 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			i live in a flat.i have 7 dogs.i have a double garage conversion on mine which is on the left as u walk through the front door.my front door opens into a communal garden.they have their space .i have my own set of stairs and my flat runs across the top of the garage.one of mine is a rescue poodle.i own the property.i work from home as an escort and breed 3 of my dogs.they get walked 3.30am/10 am/3 pm and 7 pm.they also have their own car.i had no trouble getting my rescue dog (spayed/chipped etc).
		
Click to expand...

Worrying.  Very worrying.


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2015)

Aintgotnohay - I am not one to judge how anyone earns their living but LOL at posting on here that you do that and puppy farm crossbreeds!
Also, wasn't it you to posted in Clubhouse that you only showered once a week or less? (Sorry if wrong person) how does that work, then? I'm agoggle!


----------



## Princess16 (16 February 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Aintgotnohay - I am not one to judge how anyone earns their living but LOL at posting on here that you do that and puppy farm crossbreeds!
Also, wasn't it you to posted in Clubhouse that you only showered once a week or less? (Sorry if wrong person) how does that work, then? I'm agoggle!
		
Click to expand...

Could this be a troll ? Just wondering


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Could this be a troll ? Just wondering
		
Click to expand...

I just came back on to say actually I am sure it wasn't aintgotnohay who said they didn't shower...sorry.


----------



## numptynoelle (16 February 2015)

Could we possibly stick to the topic? I'm a bit uncomfortable a thread I've posted is being used to judge someone on their cleanliness or validity as a poster. Thanks Clodagh for clarifying your error. I've had a lot of helpful advice here (thanks again to you all) and I'd hate to lose it all if this thread were to be pulled.


----------



## Amicus (16 February 2015)

Well said.


----------



## Kaylum (17 February 2015)

Rescues can only rehome at the specific moment in time of a persons circumstances. For example the woman down the road on benefits got a rescue (vets bills paid for by the charity) as she was at home all day. She still has the dog and works full time so has she been rehome checked to make sure she is coming home? We work full time and have a dog who is happy as we know how to look after dogs. There is more to dog care than walks. A lot lot more which is over looked. I think dog rescues should go more into the care and social responsibility. Is the owner going to insure the dog. What about training, grooming and feeding?


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 February 2015)

Peoples circumstances do change but if rescues checked continually on all the dogs they rehomed they wouldnt have time to rescue any dogs.

My foster dog went to his new home yesterday with a bag of food which he has been having, I discussed Insurance and recommended a training class as it builds a wonderful bond with the dog,  also showed them  the type of brush I use to groom him and how often I do it and what an ideal time to feel for any lumps and bumps, I also discussed the DDA and how it impacts on the ordinary dog owner.

Other rescues do the same Im sure so we are no different to anyone else.


----------



## Kaylum (17 February 2015)

Exactly Dobiegirl so my point is so what if someone works full time they know what a dog needs and therefore these dog owners should be as relevant as the rest. If a person has owned a dog before and they have been through dog ownership then they would be at the top of my list. Oh btw I have been turned down. I work full time live 20 mins away from work have had dogs in the family live until 17 years of age.  My westie left me last year she was 14 and my Scottie is currently 12.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 February 2015)

Kaylum who was the rescue who turned you down and what were the reasons given?. 

The dog I rehomed have gone to a couple who both work full time, the lady is going to be coming home lunch time to give him a break, most people work so rescues should address this as long as provision is made for the dog and obviously this depends on the dog(I would never rehome a puppy in those circumstances) Some rescues and it always seems to be the big ones have ridiculous expectations for people applying to adopt a dog.


----------



## Kaylum (18 February 2015)

Puppies get used to routine very quickly anyway it was because it was out of the house for more than 4 hours a day.


----------



## aintgotnohay (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Worrying.  Very worrying.
		
Click to expand...

whats so worrying about it.they have a double garage conversion to themselves.they are all toy poodles and live in a pack together.they have heating,natural light,toys and as stated go out 4 times a day for a walk and also have their own car.i breed about 3 litters a year from 3 of them.one of them is an agility dog,one is a puppy i have kept,one is a rescue dog and the others are spayed.i have a huge flat runs over 3 floors from top to bottom.live next door to lakes and fields in tamworth.they go to doggy park and training most days.


----------



## Scarlett (18 February 2015)

Kaylum, where are you? I know of a rescue that would be worth talking too if your close enough.


----------



## brighteyes (18 February 2015)

One near me in North Lancs applies a very sensible and flexible homing policy, not to be confused with lax and reckless. Proper dog rescue for proper dog people. I'm sure there are others.  No home check done. I've had mine four years now.


----------



## Kaylum (18 February 2015)

Scarlett said:



			Kaylum, where are you? I know of a rescue that would be worth talking too if your close enough.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Scarlett I am not getting another dog at the moment.  But when the time comes I shall be asking for recommendations.


----------

